# Documents to prepare before filing EOI



## aspirant910 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi , Which documents we have to prepare before applying for PR outside the Australia . 
Does we have to get the assessment from the ACS, IELTS Score card etc before submitting the EOI.

Regards


----------



## voxtro (May 17, 2012)

aspirant910 said:


> Hi , Which documents we have to prepare before applying for PR outside the Australia .
> Does we have to get the assessment from the ACS, IELTS Score card etc before submitting the EOI.
> 
> Regards


IELTS is must. But ACS, whatever u r claiming in EOI has to be on ACS resut (work exp, degree etc) at the time of invite.


----------



## aspirant910 (Dec 6, 2011)

voxtro said:


> IELTS is must. But ACS, whatever u r claiming in EOI has to be on ACS resut (work exp, degree etc) at the time of invite.


How to check for ACS skilled assessment . It seems to be quite confusing to me . Please share your experiences in case you have applied from India.

Regards


----------



## voxtro (May 17, 2012)

aspirant910 said:


> How to check for ACS skilled assessment . It seems to be quite confusing to me . Please share your experiences in case you have applied from India.
> 
> Regards


You have to apply for ACS skill asessment to have ur education and experience validated. You can login to ACS site to check this. 
I have 11 years of exp and ACS had recongnized only 8yrs as relevant exp in IT. My degree was considered as major in IT. I hope you can submit EOI and have ur ACS assessed in parallel. For this you have to be sure on whatever points u claim on EOI have to be in ACS result letter (if you happen to receive an invite meantime). If there is a conflict in ACS outcome and ur EOI submission, you can go back and edit and resubmit as long as ur not invited. I would suggest to have IELTS & ACS done and submit EOI.


----------



## aspirant910 (Dec 6, 2011)

voxtro said:


> You have to apply for ACS skill asessment to have ur education and experience validated. You can login to ACS site to check this.
> I have 11 years of exp and ACS had recongnized only 8yrs as relevant exp in IT. My degree was considered as major in IT. I hope you can submit EOI and have ur ACS assessed in parallel. For this you have to be sure on whatever points u claim on EOI have to be in ACS result letter (if you happen to receive an invite meantime). If there is a conflict in ACS outcome and ur EOI submission, you can go back and edit and resubmit as long as ur not invited. I would suggest to have IELTS & ACS done and submit EOI.


Thank you , I am working as "senior engineer - system administration", should I apply under "263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer" category . I have been working in SAP domain mainly.
Please advice.

Regards


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

aspirant910 said:


> Thank you , I am working as "senior engineer - system administration", should I apply under "263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer" category . I have been working in SAP domain mainly.
> Please advice.
> 
> Regards


I have 2 years experience as Network Engineer (routers, switches, firewalls stuff). My agent has recommended me to go with 263111, 263112 or 263113. Though, I'm currently researching on this topic. You can consult some agent. Most of them offer free initial assessment.


----------



## bugs_karan30 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi did u get through with code 263111 as I am having the same doubt and looking for more clarification before applying for the same.


----------

